# What is the fastest Du broadband speed at Arabian Ranches, please?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Du is trying to convince me that 8 Mbps is the maximum I can get at Al Reem1. Does anyone at the Ranches have faster Du broadband and, if so, where do you live please? We're moving within the Ranches in June so this would be great information, and much appreciated. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Du is trying to convince me that 8 Mbps is the maximum I can get at Al Reem1. Does anyone at the Ranches have faster Du broadband and, if so, where do you live please? We're moving within the Ranches in June so this would be great information, and much appreciated. Thanks, in advance.


Hello Stewart,

8Mbps is not enough for you? xD 

Here are the List of Speeds of DU for Home Package. 
Home services packages | At home | du


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Du is trying to convince me that 8 Mbps is the maximum I can get at Al Reem1. Does anyone at the Ranches have faster Du broadband and, if so, where do you live please? We're moving within the Ranches in June so this would be great information, and much appreciated. Thanks, in advance.


We have just moved into Savannah - we took the 16Mbps package and get around 14Mbps


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Sue


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

8mps is nothing! The fastest home speed you can have is 24mps.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

When we moved in, Du offered us 16. Now they say 8 is the fastest possible. They make it up as they go along.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I want my 120Mb back


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Surprise, surprise. The Du man who came to activate my new broadband connections said I CAN have faster broadband. He said I can have up to 100 Mbps. Why do they do have staff who give you completely the wrong information?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Surprise, surprise. The Du man who came to activate my new broadband connections said I CAN have faster broadband. He said I can have up to 100 Mbps. Why do they do have staff who give you completely the wrong information?


CONGRATULATIONS !!! If you mind Please tell me what is Package you are using


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

the one combining broadband, tv and landline


----------

